# Add-A-Room installation



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We took delivery of a 16ft x 8ft Add-A-Room manufactured by Carefree of Colorado (and supplied by Duncan of Star Spangled Spanner), just before we sold our property & moved into the RV for around 6 months whilst our new place is being renovated.

Two of us set about the one-off installation, which given that I'd ordered the Snapless upgrade kit (which avoids having to drill & screw loads of small chrome twist-fastener clips on the side of the van), I thought would take a couple of hours. No way. It took us 6 hours from start to finish (and we're both pretty handy), the bulk of the time being spent on figuring out the instructions which weren't too clear. We also had to improvise with the supplied self-adhesive-backed velcro strips, as there were two impossibilities described on the instructions.

Having said all that, it's a magnificent piece of kit, and once installed and erected, shakes off high winds & rain with a shrug. I'm glad we went for the higher-quality LTD option with the roll-up panels and built-in mozzy screens, and would suggest that it's worth the extra. We won't take it down until we move out the van into the house in a few months, but I reckon it won't take more than 30 minutes to put it away, and perhaps an hour to put it up the first time around.

Not cheap at £1,100 all in, but well worth it.

Dougie.


----------

